# Voodoo Mama Hot Sauce...



## linguica (Jan 25, 2013)

You thought your hot sauce was mean, you ain't seen nuttin yet.........


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 29, 2013)

That was too funny!

I sprayed my screen and keyboard with coffee.

:yahoo:


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 29, 2013)

LMAO! I have some one I would like to do that to!


----------

